

How Google-Plus can kill your traffic by 90% - jitbit
http://www.jitbit.com/news/183-how-google-authorship-decreased-our-traffic-by-90-/

======
WestCoastJustin
Dupe: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5792268>

Looks like this item was actually posted before but the bulk of the upvotes
and discussion are happening in the thread above.

